# Cluster display problem... no dead lines though!



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

Okay, so the center display stopped showing the outside temperature and MFA information... But it's not dead because when I start the car it gives me the usual "step on the brake before putting it in gear".. The display does'nt have missing lines or anything, what gives??


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

That is weird. When you press that left knob on the gauges to make it do the self tests, you see any issues? 

I don't even know if there's a module to check for that in VCDS/VAGCOM.


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

Will try that... So far, all I've found on the net are fixes for dead pixels..


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, same here when I was looking around. 

That's pretty strange.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

youre probably going to feel like an idiot here: but press the button on the bottom of the wiper-control-stalk. Pressing that button turns the display off.


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

verb.move said:


> you're probably going to feel like an idiot here: but press the button on the bottom of the wiper-control-stalk. Pressing that button turns the display off.


Yep, if that doesn't work, one more silly question for you. does your radio work? if not, check the mini atc 10 amp fuse on the back of the radio.
( you will have to remove the radio to check the fuse).


----------

